# 2 Months Tourist Visa Change to Employment Visa



## Bastiwolf (Aug 21, 2014)

My friend arrived here in Abu Dhabi last August 3, 2014 direct from Qatar where he was previously working for almost 4 years. He is here on a 2 months Tourist Visa, he already found an employer and now waiting for the Offer Letter to be prepared. 

Question; Will my friend have the option of paying the Exit so that he no longer have to go out of the country like exiting to Oman or Kish? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

